# KW Announces New Coilover System for 8J Audi TT, TTS and TTRS



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Dynamic, more dynamic, most dynamic. And for Audi that goes TT, TTS, TT RS. The suspension specialist KW automotive is able to even equip the top model TT RS with additional dynamics. For this reason, the entire range of coilover suspensions and the Hydraulic Lift System HLS by the suspension specialist from Fichtenberg, Germany is available.
* Full Story *


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

How ironic . . . iModTTS and I were just discussing this 2 nights ago...


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: KW Announces New Coilover System for 8J Audi TT, TTS and TTRS ([email protected])*

Heh. That press release reads like it went through the Google translator.
Love my KW Variant 3 setup, though. It's a dream to drive both on the street and on the track (though I do wish the adjustment for compression was a little more convenient).


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: KW Announces New Coilover System for 8J Audi TT, TTS and TTRS (eweu)*

It may have. I got it from their German PR agency.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: KW Announces New Coilover System for 8J Audi TT, TTS and TTRS ([email protected])*

George I am thinking about this set up, but I cannot find any part number on the US website. Any ideas? Anything on that press release?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: KW Announces New Coilover System for 8J Audi TT, TTS and TTRS (iModTTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModTTS* »_George I am thinking about this set up, but I cannot find any part number on the US website. Any ideas? Anything on that press release?

I'm pretty sure the HLS system is generic for all their suspensions that use a certain size spring. 
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: KW Announces New Coilover System for 8J Audi TT, TTS and TTRS (crew219)*

I'd check with KW directly. I only have what was provided to me by the German PR agency so KW would have to provide you with further details.


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

the HLS is about 2.5k ££££ so dont expect a lot of change in $$$'s


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (robokn)*

Sorry guys, let me be more clear. I am looking for the part number for the KW V3 for the TTS not the HLS portion.....yet


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (iModTTS)*

Aren't you talking with KW right now? Just send them this link and see if they can give you some info.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

It looks like I have most of it worked out now. I ordered a set of KW V3's and between MDM, Terje and the VAG-COM forum we should be able to crack the long-coding for this mod. After ordering them I noticed a shipping charge that is signifying to me that they don't stock them in the USA yet. Anyhow, I'll report back to everyone once we get this sorted.


----------

